# Race chip RS +35 hp +44 torquefor sale 200$



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

good option for some seasoning to the otherwise painful engine. Three modes to toggle
Through bluetooth operated. I got all original packaging, serial number Incase you’d like to reprogram the chip at a later time. 200$ tri state meet up


----------



## Havox (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm interested if you're willing to ship to 95624.


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Where are you located?


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

What octane fuel is required?


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Arelvitta13 said:


> good option for some seasoning to the otherwise painful engine. Three modes to toggle
> Through bluetooth operated. I got all original packaging, serial number Incase you’d like to reprogram the chip at a later time. 200$ tri state meet up


Ill take it off your hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

pabz707 said:


> What octane fuel is required?


Can use regular


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Long Island New York zipcode- 11716


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Havox said:


> I'm interested if you're willing to ship to 95624.



SOLD cool people.


----------

